# Looking for Fascinate ICS Drivers



## cvs0115 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm looking for the fascinate driver for the ICS Builds. Can someone help? All the links seem to be dead with in the THS Build Post.


----------



## cvs0115 (Dec 1, 2011)

I found it... Sorry

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1174992

Please close post.


----------

